# [AOKP] Performance Control bug?



## Wired (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

yesterday I flashed my Nexus 4 with the AOKP rom because I like it very much, however I'm experiencing some issues with the built-in performance control.

I tried with stock kernel, franco's kernel and currently using faux123's kernel, but Performance Control is not saving my values: http://img1.firenex....ogenOQi6FqZ.png

As you can see my current min is 1026 instead of 384, when I switch to 384 after a few minutes it goes back to 1026 and I can't understand why.

This is what happened with my battery today, and I think what I wrote above is the reason: http://img1.firenex....RppuaDpVMRN.png

Can someone give me a suggestion on how to fix this? I thank you all in advance.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe this is related to mpdecision. If you chose intellidemand governor on faux123 it should fix that. There is a switch in faux's kernel to disable mpdecision, but I only know how to do that in the FauxClock app. There should be a way to do it with a script, might look into the xda thread on the kernel to find how.

mpdecision is supposed to make the experience smoother by ramping up the minimum in anticipation of your usage, at the cost of battery life


----------



## Wired (Apr 3, 2013)

But since Performance Control is integrated within the ROM, is there any way to use another application like fauxclock, without going in conflict?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Wired said:


> But since Performance Control is integrated within the ROM, is there any way to use another application like fauxclock, without going in conflict?


Just make sure nothing is selected to 'change on boot' (or whatever it says to that effect) in Performance Control.

Like USS. said, all you need to do is change the governor to something else. I'm not on AOKP, so I'm not sure what kernel AOKP comes with anymore. If AOKP still comes with the stock based kernel, then you would likely have flash a different kernel, that allows switching governors. Change the kernel, then you should be able to change the governor in Performance Control.

Just an FYI, your phone does clock itself down to 384mhz. It just ramps the cpu up to 1026 (or higher) when you touch the screen & that's what it shows for the minimum value. This is part of Android's 'Project Butter', to decrease lag. Use CPU Spy & you will see that your phone spends the majority of it's time at 384 &/or deep sleep.

Edit: Also, I don't think this has to do with why your battery dies quickly. Your signal strength will kill your battery quickly & I see you have some red signal strength there. My money is on an app or some wake lock that is wreaking havoc on your battery. Try out BetterBatteryStats or GSam Battery Monitor to figure out what is using your battery. I have CyanogenMod on my phone with CMs stock kernel, nothing changed & get 18 hours easily out of my phone with about 5 hours of screen time. GPS on. Pretty much all I do to conserve battery life, is keep apps from updating in the background. Like Facebook, twitter, tapatalk, reddit, Google+, all that stuff I set to update manually & turn off the notifications. Every time I download a new app, I check if it is trying to use background data & disable it. Facebook is horrible on battery.


----------



## Wired (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot brkshr,

what you wrote really helped me understand some mechanics I didn't know of Android and custom Roms. However, before reading your post, I decided to switch to Paranoid Android to make a try and I have to admit I actually prefer it now over AOKP.

Since this rom doesn't have any performance control built-in app but only superuser, what do u suggest me to download for playing with CPU/GPU values?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Wired said:


> Since this rom doesn't have any performance control built-in app but only superuser, what do u suggest me to download for playing with CPU/GPU values?


No problemo!

I like JRummy's apps & he is a stand up guy. ROM Toolboxhttps://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolbox will have pretty much everything you need for a rooted phone, including what you're looking for. (Edit: it's free too)

You can also buy Franco's or Faux's kernel apps in the play store. They work best with their own respective kernels, but they will allow you to change the basics of other kernels, like the governor's & min/max cpu values.

Everyone used to use SetCPU. I'm not sure if that's the case anymore, because most ROMs come with it built in, or people use Franco & faux apps with their kernels. I'm actually really surprised that Paranoid doesn't have that.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

ROM Toolbox is on sale too. 40% off. Such a great app.


----------

